# Stephen Curry Told Writer He'd Make NBA Seven Years Ago



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...rry_told_writer_hed_make_nba_seven_years_ago/



> Stephen Curry told Langston Wertz Jr. of the Charlotte Observer that he would make it to the NBA seven years ago.
> 
> At the time, Wertz remembers not being sure if Curry would even be a good high school player.
> 
> ...


I like the confidence. Give the Wariors another year and I see them consistently making the playoffs.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Curry and teammates not on same page*


> I was excited last night to see the Warriors and Kings on NBA-TV. No, I'm not joking about that. Of course, both teams are terrible, but I had yet to watch Stephen Curry and Tyreke Evans live. I was not disappointed. *I'm not sure what to think of Curry. It's hard to gauge him because I don't think that he and his teammates are on the same page. There is a lot of ego going on in G-State right now, and guys like Stephen Jackson and Corey Maggette do not want the younger guys flourishing.* Add to that the fact that Monta Ellis does not believe they can play together, and you have a recipe for disaster. I did however leave the game impressed by one play. With 15 seconds left in the third quarter, the Warriors had the ball. Curry was isolated up top, and Kelenna Azubuike was screaming at him to get him the ball. Curry looked over at him, ignored him, made a clean drive and hit a beautiful pull-up 15-footer. I don't think that Curry will be a superstar, but I would go to war with him. There are certain players that just know they can hit the big shot. Robert Horry, Steve Kerr, Sam Cassell, John Paxson...these were players that weren't necessarily superstars, but you wanted them on your team in the clutch. I think in the right situation (definitely not right now in Golden State), Curry can be a warrior.


----------

